# London might have been attacked again



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I was just watching the cricket and then the news came on and interupted it, reporting that there have been three 'incidents' in London. With reports of smoke coming from tube stations, and an explosion involving a rucksack. That was all they could say. So it looks like we've been attacked again


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I just heard it on the radio over here. They said that in one of the three closed stations a backpack belonging to a young fellow exploded. I really hope that this isn't another terrorist attack


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

watching it now itv news have said somthing about a nail bomb!!! but 3 tubes have been shut and there has been an incedent on a bus

no just the one that have been hit have been shut!!

no casualtys yet


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn...








Hopefully it's nothing serious, let alone comparable to the 7/7 events...

- http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4703777.stm
- http://www.cnn.com/2005/WORLD/europe/07/21...tube/index.html

On TV I've heard mentions of an exploded rucksack, detonators that went off (which initially were confused with gun fire), shrapnel bombs and an exploded bus.

Man


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

dam i hope this ones not chemical









reports of terrible smell on tubes after a bang!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

from the sounds of it I dont think its a terrorist attack, unless it went wrong.

Reports of 1 rucksack left on a bus, and one on a tube train. Both had exploded but hurt no one.

IMO from what Ive heard I think it may be a prank by some people, or a terrorist group trying to mentally scare people and not hurt them, as it sounds like bangers were used and not full explosives.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> from the sounds of it I dont think its a terrorist attack, unless it went wrong.
> 
> Reports of 1 rucksack left on a bus, and one on a tube train. Both had exploded but hurt no one.
> 
> ...


I dunno,


> "The man then made an exclamation as if something had gone wrong. At that point everyone rushed from the carriage."


That was about a lad whos Rucksack blew open...sounds like he was expecting a biger bang to me.

EDIT:

Or no bang at all I suppose.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

eh

http://www.cnn.com/2005/WORLD/europe/07/21...tube/index.html


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

greebo said:


> I dunno,
> 
> 
> > "The man then made an exclamation as if something had gone wrong. At that point everyone rushed from the carriage."
> ...


If it had only been one incident like that I would agree, but both the train and bus passengers said the same story, that their was a bang and an exploded rucksack, but that was it.

Its 2 weeks since the first bombings, so it could easily be terrorists showing they still have the capabilites to do this again, etc.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

doesnt sound like another succesful attack, it is believed that only a few backpack's detonated but did not explode, the met police guy said that they are smaller in size than last time.

f*cking terrorists
i wish everyone would just be happy, that included's uk and usa


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

One person confirmed dead so far, and yeah nail bomb according to my bro whos in london right now, i have to call him each time cos he uses the tube all the time

this is getting stupid now, bloody extremists taking the piss out of our society


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

corbypete said:


> One person confirmed dead so far
> [snapback]1122899[/snapback]​


dont think anyone has even been confirmed injured yet!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

there just testing there boundries, they probably realize howeasily the last attack was done and will keep doing it..

if or when they do get these guys they should strap them to a wall in a room with an explosive packed with nuts and bolts.. nothing big enough to kill them just enough to feel the pain and suffering they put other people through


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> corbypete said:
> 
> 
> > One person confirmed dead so far
> ...


I've heard about one minor injury, but nothing severe...

If this was just a prank, it was a professional one - I doubt pranksters closely coordinate their efforts. Seems more like a practice run, or a bunch bunch of amateur copycats to me (depending on how this develops, of course - men in protective suits are said to have entered one of the stations after reports of an strong, unusual odor after the bang...)


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I've heard about one minor injury, but nothing severe...
> 
> If this was just a prank, it was a professional one - I doubt pranksters closely coordinate their efforts.
> [snapback]1122911[/snapback]​


It wouldnt be hard for a group of people to organise to set off some bangers inside a rucksack at around the same time. Plus one witness from the train said they saw the guy running away from next to the bag so could easily of been something as simple as bangers.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

I think its more a disruption thing, without the deaths, bringing hte tube to a standstill....


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

two police have just nabbed a guy, believed to have been a bomber, they ripped his shirt off to show he had no bomb they have him in handcuffs and they are taking him into a governement building


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Man all i wont to know is the weather over here. All they are talking about on the news his how london had a couple small explosions that just filled the bus up with smoke.

No one died then i dont really care, i just wont to know the weather but i cant so i had to come online. Great its going to around 95 out.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> Man all i wont to know is the weather over here. All they are talking about on the news his how london had a couple small explosions that just filled the bus up with smoke.
> 
> No one died then i dont really care, i just wont to know the weather but i cant so i had to come online. Great its going to around 95 out.
> [snapback]1122945[/snapback]​


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> Man all i wont to know is the weather over here. All they are talking about on the news his how london had a couple small explosions that just filled the bus up with smoke.
> 
> No one died then i dont really care, i just wont to know the weather but i cant so i had to come online. Great its going to around 95 out.
> [snapback]1122945[/snapback]​


how fuckin stupid can you be?!

If this had happened near you and within 2 weeks of a major incident that killed 56 people I doubt you'd have the same opinion.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Avatar~God said:
> 
> 
> > Man all i wont to know is the weather over here. All they are talking about on the news his how london had a couple small explosions that just filled the bus up with smoke.
> ...


C'mon Craig, just ignore him - obviously he's just trying to piss people off (or simply doesn't know any better...)


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

a friend of mine was at shephards bush when it happened and he said it smelt like burn rubber, i suspect that was the smell of the ruck sack burning though. he has just been on the radio with a reporter asking him questions as he was a witness. 
i believe they have now caught someone who was involved so at least they will get info from him as to what the f**k they were doing!!

as for saying you dont care because its only a couple of small explosions...... after what happened two weeks ago today in london can you blame anyone for panicking on this occasion? come on mate, wise up!!!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

if i was trying to piss people off i would. I had no means to piss people off. If this happend around me with in 2 weeks, but the second "ordeal" was just fake, no one hurt i would not worry about it.

The news was saying that it could have just been a prank. I wake up early to hear the weather because i have to work all day, and be on the road. Nothing but london is on every damn chanel on tv. I dont see what the big deal is if no one got hurt. Nothing blew up, no ones dead. im sure if u guys were to get on the bus with one fire cracker they would do the same thing.

if u think i really tried to piss people off by saying that all i have to say is


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> if i was trying to piss people off i would. I had no means to piss people off. If this happend around me with in 2 weeks, but the second "ordeal" was just fake, no one hurt i would not worry about it.
> 
> The news was saying that it could have just been a prank. I wake up early to hear the weather because i have to work all day, and be on the road. Nothing but london is on every damn chanel on tv. I dont see what the big deal is if no one got hurt. Nothing blew up, no ones dead. im sure if u guys were to get on the bus with one fire cracker they would do the same thing.
> 
> ...


*could* of been a prank. It also could of been a terrorist attack gone wrong. It could of been terrorists showing its still possible for them to hurt people.

If this was 2 weeks after 9/11 you wouldnt of been coming in here and saying what you did would you?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> Avatar~God said:
> 
> 
> > Man all i wont to know is the weather over here. All they are talking about on the news his how london had a couple small explosions that just filled the bus up with smoke.
> ...


yeah 56 people. i know thats a lot, when we had our attack we had 2,000 thosand die. We had our terrost atack warning go up every week. Did u guys here about it all the damn time? I just think people are makeing it out to be a biger deal than it really is.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Dude, stop being such a fuckin penis. Stop posting in the thread if it pisses you off so much.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> Avatar~God said:
> 
> 
> > if i was trying to piss people off i would. I had no means to piss people off. If this happend around me with in 2 weeks, but the second "ordeal" was just fake, no one hurt i would not worry about it.
> ...


Saying what? That all i wonted was the weather? Oh im sorry to every one that i said i wonted to hear the weather.

2 weeks after 9/11 we had our warning go up every damn week. I wasnt worried about it. I said nothing bad, u guys just taking it the wronge way.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Its a sensitive time, especially causing smoke and explosions in the tube in london like the other day when it was real.

dya think anyone would be laughing if someone flew a plane inches from a skyscraper in new york for a joke?

no.

You cannot deny your comments were incredibly selfish and self centred.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> yeah 56 people. i know thats a lot, when we had our attack we had 2,000 thosand die. We had our terrost atack warning go up every week. Did u guys here about it all the damn time? I just think people are makeing it out to be a biger deal than it really is.
> [snapback]1122972[/snapback]​


Yes we heard about it all the time over here, and our terror warnings were going through the roof aswell. It doesnt matter if 1 or 1,000,000 die its still an act of terror and should all be treated in the same way.


----------



## Red_belly (Jul 7, 2005)

So far it looks like no one was serious hurt. Terrorism isn't just about killing it's about instilling fear. If people are scared to travel then the terrorist win.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> yeah 56 people. i know thats a lot, when we had our attack we had 2,000 thosand die.[snapback]1122972[/snapback]​


Wheter 5 people die or 5000, the effect on the general population are the same - insecurity, fear, mistrust. The human situation in NYC after 9/11 was no different than the situation after 7/7 (wheter the pile of rubble is a foot high or 100 foot, fear is fear).

You can think whatever you want, but show a little respect - even one injury is a big deal when it comes to urban terrorism.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Are piranhas terrorists?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

corbypete said:


> Are piranhas terrorists?
> [snapback]1122986[/snapback]​


If they attack innocent civilians I'd say so


----------



## Red_belly (Jul 7, 2005)

corbypete said:


> Are piranhas terrorists?
> [snapback]1122986[/snapback]​


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

corbypete said:


> Its a sensitive time, especially causing smoke and explosions in the tube in london like the other day when it was real.
> 
> dya think anyone would be laughing if someone flew a plane inches from a skyscraper in new york for a joke?
> 
> ...


Every one to there own apion i guess. If a plane flew inches from a skyscraper and did not hurt or destroy anything i would not be worried at all. I just dont think its right to forget about every other thing thats happing in the world because of somthing that could have just been a prank.

If its a terrorist attack gone wronge, than its fucked up that in 3 differnt spots it did not work. You guys are just taking in to seiruse.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah, just thinking they can put fear into their tankmates everyday, then one day they let rip!

sounds like we shouldn't be looking in mosques, instead we should draw our attention to our tanks


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

my god, i was not saying just because it was 56 people it doesnt count as a terrost attack.

I WAS TALKING ABOUT TODAY!!!!!!!


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> corbypete said:
> 
> 
> > Its a sensitive time, especially causing smoke and explosions in the tube in london like the other day when it was real.
> ...


And you're not taking it seriously enough.

Just because nothing happened doesn't make it ok, the fact is it COULD have happened, it shows open holes in the system

A bit like someone hacking a website, our hacker said "look, we haven't done anything, but we're proving a point, sort out your security"


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> my god, i was not saying just because it was 56 people it doesnt count as a terrost attack.
> 
> I WAS TALKING ABOUT TODAY!!!!!!!
> [snapback]1123002[/snapback]​


Is your coat the brown one or the black leather one?


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

it looks today like it was just to distrupt London again more than kill anyone. worrying thing is that this could be copycats who saw how easy it was and now different groups of terrorists will start to use simular methods.


----------



## Red_belly (Jul 7, 2005)

If I had to ride the public transportation out there I think twice. That's what terrorist do, take away your freedom to feel safe. Whether it was a prank or not. Everyday when you ride those trains you will be forced to think about it.

They said when people enter they watch them if they have bags. They move away from people that look arabian.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Avatar God - enough already. Go to weather.com if you want to know about the weather and leave this thread alone


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Its very easy.

But because we have a united trust within our society that doesn't expect this sort of thing, fact is every forum and news site is talking about it right now like we are here, someones sitting back smiling

That person however is a









When it boils down to it, I could get in my car, drive to birmingham with a whole estate car full of tnt, together with 20 mates, and detonate one in the bull ring, and then simultaniously at every local hospital in the area. THAT would cause mass problems, and manic panic, and i'm not even a terrorist.

If someone thinks it through on a bigger scale, you could really do some damage, these bombings are ira stylie, not the scale of sept 11th, that was really planned.

Worst of all theres no-one to blame specifically like a world war, instead we don't even know what we're looking for, but can't deny public access to the tube station... so it continues.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

To my online Friends here at P-fury in London and the U.K. , Please be safe and take care of yourself and my Condolences once again to the familys and victims of the horrible tragedy .


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Avatar~God said:


> corbypete said:
> 
> 
> > Its a sensitive time, especially causing smoke and explosions in the tube in london like the other day when it was real.
> ...


dude you live in michigan of course you have nothing to worry about but he weather there isnt any target worth the cost of explosives to blow up there for terror value other then may be the mall of america..

people in the major cities like london and new york have every reason to get alittle worked up over this.. i kind of agree that no one was hurt so just relax but i can understand people on edge..

personally i think they are making a bigger deal out of this then they should, its just showing that everyone is alittle affraid which is ultimately what they want but alot of that is due to the media hypnig everythign up and spinning everything to include terror to keep people in fear so they are constatnly watching the news and keeping up ratings.. (my personal view of the situation)

the media is in a frenzy out of control about anythign they can get there hands on.. there just itching for another shark attack.. i wouldnt put it past them to throw chum bags on swimming beachs so they could report on more shark attacks.. eventually the shark thing will fade out and it will be hurricanes, then some guys going to kill his wife and they will be covering every douch that kills his wife then they will focus on child obductors again..

it goes in big cycles of themes and just about every one they tie into terror in some way to get your attention keep you scared and watching.. headlines like "are sharks terrorizing your local beach, more later in the show" then they report a bunch of crap and make you sit through everything so they can play some lame interview with a fisherman saying that yes belive it or not there are sharks in the ocean.. "are gas prices terrorizing your wallet?" "does the china buffet have a jihad on your stomach, well report on the local resturants that failed heath inspections since 9/11" it sucha joke, the local news stations are the worst..


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Typical terrorist.........run like the fu*kin wind as they are nothing but cowards.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4705117.stm


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Duplicate thread: topics merged.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Duplicate thread: topics merged.
> [snapback]1123229[/snapback]​


oops, should have checked before posting









All the computers in the hospital lab that I work in went down at around the same time that the bombs went off. Our computers are linked to the main local hospital in Oxford, so it got everyone worried for a while!

Luckily, it was just a glitch and had nothing to do with london


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Did you see all those armed cops with thier mp5's and sh*t,there must of been hundreds....haha and the rest of the world says are cops dont have guns and are pu**ys.


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

i'm getting tired of them blowing stuff up
i agree with travoltas careture in swordfish
they blow up one plane we blow up a entire airport
of thiers, they destroy a building with take out entire
city then they would know that were not going to take 
this sh*t anymore


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

darby said:


> they blow up one plane we blow up a entire airport
> of thiers, they destroy a building with take out entire
> city then they would know that were not going to take
> this sh*t anymore
> [snapback]1123321[/snapback]​


Terrorists don't have airports or cities - if you'd respond in such a way you're no better than Al Qaeda as far as respect for human lives goes, as such a response would kill mostly, if not exclusively civilians.
But many seem to favor such a response: makes you wonder how many terrorists actually live on this planet...


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> darby said:
> 
> 
> > they blow up one plane we blow up a entire airport
> ...


Somebody just had to say it...........O W N E D!!!!!!!


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

one dead so far this is going to happen a lot more the people in the us dont really know how it is over hear i cant go out at night as theres gangs of muslims like 50 strong going round stabing people and stuff and now in bradford the muslims who support the london bombings and 9/11 have black bows on there cars people of the uk prepare for war as this is just the start mosques are been set on fire in yorkshire and the Pakistan embassy has been fire bombed three times since 7/7

god i hate the uk now


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

englishman said:


> one dead so far this is going to happen a lot more the people in the us dont really know how it is over hear i cant go out at night as theres gangs of muslims like 50 strong going round stabing people and stuff and now in bradford the muslims who support the london bombings and 9/11 have black bows on there cars people of the uk prepare for war as this is just the start mosques are been set on fire in yorkshire and the Pakistan embassy has been fire bombed three times since 7/7
> 
> god i hate the uk now
> [snapback]1123348[/snapback]​


I agree my brother,you speak like a true englishman


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

englishman said:


> one dead so far this is going to happen a lot more the people in the us dont really know how it is over hear i cant go out at night as theres gangs of muslims like 50 strong going round stabing people and stuff and now in bradford the muslims who support the london bombings and 9/11 have black bows on there cars people of the uk prepare for war as this is just the start mosques are been set on fire in yorkshire and the Pakistan embassy has been fire bombed three times since 7/7
> 
> god i hate the uk now
> [snapback]1123348[/snapback]​


The same happened in Holland after film maker Theo van Gogh was butchered by an Islamist: intimidation, mosques in flames, etc. I was really amazed by the way the British responded to the first London attacks (at least, what I heard about it): I'm pretty sure sh*t would really hit the fan if such bombings occured in Holland...
It's terrible how some respond to such religiously motivated acts (wheter it's assassinations or bombings), and use it as justification for their own actions - they only make matters worse.
Luckily, those braindead idiots (muslim and anti-muslim) only make up a tiny portion of the total population, too bad their actions affect a whole lot more...


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i really feel were i live its gonna get worse i went to school with one of the bombers he was a year below me and 3 of them lived in my area and i can tell you feelings are tense the british national party are out with there flyers and so are the national front i was waiting for the bus this morning and there was a big sticker on the bus stop window saying kill all muslims and there outside schools giving them to kids

crazy times


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

englishman said:


> i really feel were i live its gonna get worse i went to school with one of the bombers he was a year below me and 3 of them lived in my area and i can tell you feelings are tense the british national party are out with there flyers and so are the national front i was waiting for the bus this morning and there was a big sticker on the bus stop window saying kill all muslims and there outside schools giving them to kids
> 
> crazy times
> [snapback]1123370[/snapback]​


to a lot of britons,the b.n.p are heroes and the more attacks the muslim terrorists commit on our soil,more surport will be given to this far right political party.This could be the beginning of a relgious war in england.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> englishman said:
> 
> 
> > i really feel were i live its gonna get worse i went to school with one of the bombers he was a year below me and 3 of them lived in my area and i can tell you feelings are tense the british national party are out with there flyers and so are the national front i was waiting for the bus this morning and there was a big sticker on the bus stop window saying kill all muslims and there outside schools giving them to kids
> ...


i think you mean it is the start of a war they have even been round and smashed every muslim grave stone in the grave yard near my house the more bombs go off the more the brits get pissed and retaliate and then the muslims start kicking off and so on i think its time to look for a new area to live


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

englishman said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > englishman said:
> ...


Come to norfolk,its all peace and harmony and everybody gets along with each other.I live in a small village a few miles outside norwich where no crime ever seems to happen.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> englishman said:
> 
> 
> > dan-uk said:
> ...


one day i do love norfolk on the broads


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't understand... they said there were four simultaneous attempts.. how could ALL four have failed ?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I don't understand... they said there were four simultaneous attempts.. how could ALL four have failed ?
> [snapback]1123436[/snapback]​


The cops actuially said it was the detonaters that exploded and not the actual bomb itself,my guess is,these bombs were made by the same guy who obviously is as dumb as hell.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I don't understand... they said there were four simultaneous attempts.. how could ALL four have failed ?
> [snapback]1123436[/snapback]​


not sure there was a dude on tv from mi5 saying the mix used to make the bombs used in 7/7 could have been used but it has a shelf live and wont work that well after a couple of weeks thats why the blasts were mild compared to 7/7


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ahh alright, it's just weird..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I don't understand... they said there were four simultaneous attempts.. how could ALL four have failed ?
> [snapback]1123436[/snapback]​


I think it's just scare tactics: it works like a charm - it's basically psychological warfare, saying "Even with the increased security measures we can pull another 7/7, where ever, when ever".

Even if a bomb maker is dumb as a brick, I'd assume at least one of them would have exploded (wheter while making them, before or during the actual attack).


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand... they said there were four simultaneous attempts.. how could ALL four have failed ?
> ...


See, I am not sure about that, because:

1) those would-be bombers are now going to be caught in English custody
2) actual explosions would've worked just as well if not better as scare tactics


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I dont think it will be long before the cops bust him,as there was plenty of witneses who saw his face as he ran off like a coward from the underground.Not to mention the power of cctv.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> I dont think it will be long before the cops bust him,as there was plenty of witneses who saw his face as he ran off like a coward from the underground.
> [snapback]1123462[/snapback]​


just one guy ? but it was four different locations

since these bombs didn't explode, they must have some pretty solid leads on their hands now


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I have just read good piece of news from teletext about bombing it sais........Foresic material has been recovered from the scenes of the blast which may be very helpful(police chief ian blair)said
He also said some devices left at the tube and bus blast sites remain unexploded and police are very positive from what they could learn from the items.He added that the intention of the terrorists was to kill,but thier intention has not been fulfilled.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


You're right, but what if these guys turn out not to be high-profile terrorists. Maybe they're just foot soldiers, like the mob guys that start at the bottom of the ladder. They haven't caught them all, but now they have actual 'combat' experience. Terrorists in Europe has different methods than those in Iraq, for example.
Or they were 'just' a couple of people (most likely muslims, but there's no evidence of that yet - the one spotted was described as Asiatic, so unlike the 'classical' Arab, North African or Caucasian - as in from the Caucasus, not white - terrorist) that wanted to spread panic for their own reasons: muslim or anti-muslim people trying to provocate further tension between muslims and non-muslims. Or muslims to had enough of the constant harrassment they faced, trying to get even?

Of course I'm just theorizing here, but the fact is we don't know any more than the media feed us. And as long as they haven't confirmed anything, anything is possible...


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand... they said there were four simultaneous attempts.. how could ALL four have failed ?
> ...


i thought the same thing, if the same person made the same bombs he could have fucked up all of them thats why none of them went off

but i could be wrong

but i still cant belive theyve tried so soon!!
what have we got to come?????


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

inked82 said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


These terrorists can throw as many bombs as they want at us,but they are forgetting one vital thing

:::::::::::we are SAXONS and PROUD::::::::::::


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

some dumb white bitch called the long beach police department on my mosque..."she was worried about her safety of her family and herself...she reported to many muslims in one place and could have something to do with terrorists" get the f*ck outta here with that bullshit...ppl are so scared now its pathetic


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> inked82 said:
> 
> 
> > dan-uk said:
> ...


royal britania, britania rules the waves we shall never ever ever ever ever shall be phased


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> some dumb white bitch called the long beach police department on my mosque..."she was worried about her safety of her family and herself...she reported to many muslims in one place and could have something to do with terrorists" get the f*ck outta here with that bullshit...ppl are so scared now its pathetic
> [snapback]1123705[/snapback]​


Enlighten me ....
Well Why shouldnt we be Fizzle ?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

uhhh...calling the police on a mosque because u see muslim ppl praying is rediculous..since the mosque has been there for years...

u really think theyd be going after ppl's houses...if they are gonna bomb something..theyd go after an airport not a damn neighborhood


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > some dumb white bitch called the long beach police department on my mosque..."she was worried about her safety of her family and herself...she reported to many muslims in one place and could have something to do with terrorists" get the f*ck outta here with that bullshit...ppl are so scared now its pathetic
> ...


thats what i thought but only in another contry


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> u really think theyd be going after ppl's houses













> if they are gonna bomb something..theyd go after an airport not a damn neighborhood


Oh really , how about Trains ? 
With all that is happening right now , IMHO and ONLY MINE , we need a Call To Arms . The time has come for us to make a stand, and not let this petty , cowardly, malicious acts take place anymore


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> uhhh...calling the police on a mosque because u see muslim ppl praying is rediculous..since the mosque has been there for years...
> 
> u really think theyd be going after ppl's houses...if they are gonna bomb something..theyd go after an airport not a damn neighborhood
> [snapback]1123726[/snapback]​


Sinse these terrorists probably have not got laid,they must feel very angry that they are still a virgin.Therefore they will want to bomb all the sexy women.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > uhhh...calling the police on a mosque because u see muslim ppl praying is rediculous..since the mosque has been there for years...
> ...


what like fizzly a virgin lmfao


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

inked82 said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


Your right,i guess sex dolls also count even thought they are not actually breathing!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

...is that all u can say...i know u want me banned but...its ok im not angry

ne ways...mr. harley ud call the cops on a mosque then?...man u ppl are funny as hell


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> > u really think theyd be going after ppl's houses
> 
> 
> :nod:
> ...


o so were acting cowardly..."omg police plz help me...theres a mosque by my house and im scared for my life...let me make my will rite now before i die...wah wah wah....im gonna die"

u guys are acting cowardly cuz ur scared shitless


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> ne ways...mr. harley ud call the cops on a mosque then?...man u ppl are funny as hell


Did I say I would ? And to answer your question , NO I would'nt . However if I felt my life or my families lives were in danger I would take my own parameters on what the outcome would be , cops or no cops I really dont care at this point .

And If I wanted to call the Cops I'd call My Pop.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Knowing our justice system the terrorists will probably get 2 years and then a new identity when they come out.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> Knowing our justice system the terrorists will probably get 2 years and then a new identity when they come out.
> [snapback]1123780[/snapback]​


The only way to defeat terrorists is to.....

1. "fight fire with fire

2. destroy evil with evil

3. eye for an eye

4. live by the sword....die by the sword

just kidding..


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> piranhasrule said:
> 
> 
> > Knowing our justice system the terrorists will probably get 2 years and then a new identity when they come out.
> ...


theres no joking with terrorist you talking the truth mate


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> u guys are acting cowardly cuz ur scared shitless


And If we are ?







Does it make you feel better as a Muslim to know that we are ? Being scared causes things to happen to people , you should know you live in the Lb

Let it be known a terrorist in my area causing probs will get taken, either by me or local law enforcement , one way or the other he will be dealt with.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol...ok


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> lol...ok
> [snapback]1123795[/snapback]​


To me your just like them , I wish you and your people would start some in my area. ill give you my address and will see ........i hate you terrorists , youll get yours watch


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)




----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > lol...ok
> ...


so true the family of the 07/07 bomber live 200 meter from me and their house is under 24/7 watch which i think the cop thats is watchin it should be catchin proper crimnals in stead of watchin a house that havent had any thing to do with the bomber for 6 years!!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

inked82 said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > piranhasrule said:
> ...


Yeah 'cause that's already worked so well. I mean, before the war on terror started and a certain president completely handled it like a f*cking retard there were way more terrorist attacks than there are today. In fact, these past few years have been pretty damn quiet compared to the four years before september 11th, and look how good "fighting fire with fire" has worked in Iraq...


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

k fizzly,you sound like a wonderful human being.Im sure the residents of long beach (california) are glad to have you within thier community.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> k fizzly,you sound like a wonderful human being.Im sure the residents of long beach (california) are glad to have you within thier community.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wish "your people" would come to my neighborhood..sh*t ill even give u my address...i hate your people...your going down man your going down


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > k fizzly,you sound like a wonderful human being.Im sure the residents of long beach (california) are glad to have you within thier community.
> ...


actualy im going to los angeles in couple of weeks so it could come in handy.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

make sure u bring a tracking device just in case a terrorist hijacks ur plane or something...or maybe buy a camera to take on the way there...who knows...u could become a hero


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Some replies in this thread, is why under certain circumstances, I support abortion.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> make sure u bring a tracking device just in case a terrorist hijacks ur plane or something...or maybe buy a camera to take on the way there...who knows...u could become a hero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they let people like you have the ability to come to our country and progress in life and you state the above Post .....

Seriously someone should do you a favor and take you outside and knock some sense into your head .


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

User said:


> Some replies in this thread, is why under certain circumstances, I support abortion.
> [snapback]1123832[/snapback]​































i fell out of my chair on that one...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> make sure u bring a tracking device just in case a terrorist hijacks ur plane or something...or maybe buy a camera to take on the way there...who knows...u could become a hero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What cracks me up is the terrorists hate the very culture, and that includes your beloved rap music, that you now live in Fizzly.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > make sure u bring a tracking device just in case a terrorist hijacks ur plane or something...or maybe buy a camera to take on the way there...who knows...u could become a hero
> ...


i was born and raised here...thats 18 years...sonny boy..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


Then start acting like it then .


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > k fizzly,you sound like a wonderful human being.Im sure the residents of long beach (california) are glad to have you within thier community.
> ...


who the hell are " your people" you mean the english???
hahaha ok but its not really about that is it mr hair dont, weve seen the picture :rasp:

but twitch your right it hasnt really worked on other soil i agree, and i dont think the war was right, but if the guys that ran away were caught by sivilians im sure they would regert it 
we should stand united over this uk and us so lets not fight


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> make sure u bring a tracking device just in case a terrorist hijacks ur plane or something...or maybe buy a camera to take on the way there...who knows...u could become a hero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice,ill probably take my parachute just in case although if i did actualy jump chances are ill get sucked up in those big engines on the wings......anyway im off to bed as its 12:30 am here in england and i have to work tomorrow,so good night or afternoon,whatever it may be.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

K Fizzy
If you Were Drafted Into the Military would you serve your Country ??????????


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

inked82 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > dan-uk said:
> ...


i was mocking wut mrharley said to me...mr harley is so cute


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

BUBBA said:


> K Fizzy
> If you Were Drafted Into the Military would you serve your Country ??????????
> [snapback]1123850[/snapback]​


but would you for "your people"???


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

fizzly, chill man, you're doing it again.

ive learned that fizzly does this to wind us up. so ive learned to laugh with AND at him.lol. tisk tisk fizzly.lol

fizzly is as harmful at Notorious BIG...who is dead...so that shows just how much a threat he is.

you guys gotta chill out, he's yankin your crank. you might not like it, but he's not serious about what he says. at least i hope he's joking with some of it,lol


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

inked82 said:


> BUBBA said:
> 
> 
> > K Fizzy
> ...


Me
I sure Would Serve My Country If they would Let Me .
i dont think they would want a 37 year old








I do know my way around the M16 223.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

inked82 said:


> BUBBA said:
> 
> 
> > K Fizzy
> ...


yea...the imperial guard


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Puff said:


> fizzly, chill man, you're doing it again.
> 
> ive learned that fizzly does this to wind us up. so ive learned to laugh with AND at him.lol. tisk tisk fizzly.lol
> 
> ...


am i joking?


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> inked82 said:
> 
> 
> > BUBBA said:
> ...


if your not willing to serve your country THE USA Why Are you here than.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

BUBBA said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > inked82 said:
> ...


cuz its a free country

duh


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> BUBBA said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Treason
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

*In law, treason is the crime of disloyalty to one's nation.* A person who betrays the nation of their citizenship and/or reneges on an oath of loyalty and in some way willfully cooperates with an enemy, is considered to be a traitor.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

my mom said that once..it broke my heart


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

johndeere said:


> Treason
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
> 
> *In law, treason is the crime of disloyalty to one's nation.* A person who betrays the nation of their citizenship and/or reneges on an oath of loyalty and in some way willfully cooperates with an enemy, is considered to be a traitor.
> [snapback]1123879[/snapback]​


Terrorist
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

*adj : characteristic of someone who employs terrorism (especially as a political weapon); "terrorist activity"; "terrorist state" n : a radical who employs terror as a political weapon; usually organizes with other terrorists in small cells; often uses religion as a cover for terrorist activities
*


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

id serve for my kingdom..but not in the canadian military...i prefer to have a gun that fires bullets in battle, instead of a popgun.lol.

im a dual citizen with the UK tho, so if we go to war and it concerns canada (aka CHina launching nukes), then im off to join the RAF. im still debating if i should just go and join anyways, i can fly planes...hehe


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude just join the imperial guard...u dont get guns..u get rocket launchers, heat seaking missles, and explosives...o wait i forget..americans dont fight hand to hand combat they use planes and tanks and atomic bombs..like when they couldnt win against japan in hand to hand combat so they decided to bomb them


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Puff said:


> im a dual citizen with the UK tho, so if we go to war and it concerns canada (aka CHina launching nukes), then im off to join the RAF. im still debating if i should just go and join anyways, i can fly planes...hehe
> [snapback]1123885[/snapback]​


I'm dual registered as well I have a USA birth certificate and ADBA papers.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ADBa?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> ADBa?
> [snapback]1123901[/snapback]​


http://www.adba.cc/p_home.asp


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> dude just join the imperial guard...u dont get guns..u get rocket launchers, heat seaking missles, and explosives...o wait i forget..americans dont fight hand to hand combat they use planes and tanks and atomic bombs..like when they couldnt win against japan in hand to hand combat so they decided to bomb them
> [snapback]1123889[/snapback]​


You mean Old Rockect Launchers and old Beat Rifles








Becareful Those old Weapons might blow up in your face


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im not gonna say it


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

BUBBA said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > dude just join the imperial guard...u dont get guns..u get rocket launchers, heat seaking missles, and explosives...o wait i forget..americans dont fight hand to hand combat they use planes and tanks and atomic bombs..like when they couldnt win against japan in hand to hand combat so they decided to bomb them
> ...


Whats this button for?
View attachment 70154


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

who cares...its not l ike the americans will use it...they just bomb sh*t...cuz they are to scared to fight


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

K-Fizzly - you sure know how to derail a thread; I hope you enjoyed this nonsense


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> who cares...its not l ike the americans will use it...they just bomb sh*t...cuz they are to scared to fight
> [snapback]1123921[/snapback]​


You say "they"..... and yet you live in California? What am I missing?...


----------

